# Official Detroit @ Chicago. Wednesday February 25, 2004, 7:30 pm cst.Fox Sports Det.W



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Official Detroit @ Chicago. Wednesday February 25, 2004, 7:30 pm cst.Fox Sports Det.WCIU, NBALP

For some reason the title thread won't let me add WCIU and NBALP...

As of this Sunday Morning, Detroit is 14-14 on the road.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

alright, i usually side with the bulls, but we're gonna get beat by the pistons most definintely lol


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Pistons 95
Bulls 80


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Pistons 99
Bulls 84

Sheed has 31
Eddy has 12


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Pistons 91
Bulls 79


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

98








82


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pistons 92

Bulls 84


JC 24


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Whee, another Bulls loss prediction. When do you play the Celtics again, so I can pick a win?

Pistons 90
Bulls 85


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Whee, another Bulls loss prediction. When do you play the Celtics again, so I can pick a win?


don't know. unfortunately we only play them 4 times/year

I'm prediction a blowout by the Pistons here

Detroit 102
Chicago 82

a total meltdown :dead:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pistons 695
Bulls 70


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Detroit have owned us like no other EC team post 98. This game will be a li'l closer then our previous meetings with them.....but we'll still lose.

Pistons 91
Bulls 83


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pistons 97
Bulls 93


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Pistons 98

Bulls 81


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

pistons 89
bulls 78


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!


Thanks, *TB#1!*, for finding my new avatar!!!! 

I'm going against the flow on this one:

The Bull -- 88
The Piston -- 78

Wish me luck!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Pistons 98
Bulls 90


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, the Bulls don't stand much of a chance in this one. The Pistons simply own this team - much like the T-Wolves. Be that as it is for no other reason than I'm sooooo far out of the ribs race that it really doesn't matter anymore...

Bulls 82
Pistons 79

Low scoring affair. Skiles gets ejected 38 seconds into the game arguing a call when Ben Wallace decaptates Eddy Curry in the post and there was no whistle. Jess Kersey can be heard yelling at Skiles as he leaves the floor: "It's no use losing your head about it Scott. Curry'll probably play better for you now."

Bulls are 2-2 for the final 30 games of the season so far... Let's see if they can play at a .500 clip thru the end of the year at least!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

86









74

Leading Scorers:








18









16


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pistons 93
Bulls 84


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose. 

105-88


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

The Bulls are JUST what the pistons need to turn around their recent cold streak.



Pistons: 88
Bulls: 78

Leading scorers:

Wallace: 18
Crawford:16

Ick.

We waited since Saturday for THIS! :sigh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Pistons 93, Bulls 92


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Pistons 92
Bulls 83


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bad Boys 98
All My Children 91


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

pistons 91
bulls 83


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Pistons 97
Bulls 80

Rip 24
Kirk 17


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

83-78 Pistons in a defensive battle.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Pistons 96.
Bulls 92.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win 78-67


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>slluB</b>!
> pistons 91
> bulls 83


damn, I want to go against you since your running away this month. But you picked the score I pick. Its another loss at home
Chicago 83
Pistons 91

High Scorer for the Bulls. eddie Robinson with 18


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Pistons 90
Bulls 82

I think this is Rasheed's breakout game... 25 and 12.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I will actually have the time to watch this game! It looks like it could be a good one. However, I am not expecting much, the last four or five Bulls games I've had the "pleasure" of watching have been over after the first twenty minutes.

Pistons 89
Bulls 71

Leading Scorer:
Pistons: Darko 42
Bulls: Skiles 13


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> bulls win 78-67



LOL


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Pistons 96
Bulls 86


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

pistons 92
bulls 87

wallace and rasheed with 10 blocks
crawford and hinrich with 15 assissts
curry will be punished with only 10 points

hinrich 20
crawford 24


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Pistons 88
Bulls 77


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pistons 88
Bulls 78


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Pistons 98
Bulls 97

JC misses tying free throw


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Pistons Win

Bulls 75
Pistons 87


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BULLS 89
PISTONS 86*

wishful thinking, yeah i know. but apparently rasheed isn't entirely "acclimated". 

and an upset would do wonders. pass the kool-aid. 

http://www.detnews.com/2004/pistons/0402/25/g06-74368.htm


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

A boring game

Pistons 85
Bulls 78


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>slluB</b>!
> pistons 91
> bulls 83


I have to go the opposite of you for a chance so

Bulls 91
Pistons 83


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll be flipping between this game and the Depaul Louisville game. They are showing it on CLTV. Depaul is struggling with only 16 pts at 2:53 left in the first half but keeping it close as Pitino's team only has 23. (9 Orebs to 1) Depaul is outplaying them, they just can't get the ball through the hoop on the court and at the charity stripe. (2 for 7) 

29-21 Louisville now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 6-0. Pray for rain!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

come on, somebody do some play by play for us pleibians without Full Court.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls lead 20-12, Blount with back to back jumpers from KH and JC.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

22-17! good start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford and Curry having nice games so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 12!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We can't beat Detroit if we keep putting them at the foul line.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

how come crawford got like no playing time in the 2nd quarter?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

E-Rob is a turnover machine.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> how come crawford got like no playing time in the 2nd quarter?


He had two fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

51-43 Detroit. 

Pistons scored 34 pts that quarter.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The Pistons looked pretty bad overall and they're still up by 8. Game over. They got aggressive in the second quarter and simply took it at the Bulls. I'd look for more of the same in the third and fourth.

Oh well, at least the schedule gets easier after this game!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is Skiles blind or something?? Hasn't he been noticing the past 3 games that E-Rob just can't inbound the ball?? For some reason E-Rob has become our main inbounder over the past week or so and this guy needs AT LEAST needs 4 secs to get the ball off. He stinks. I can't believe how our coach hasn't been able to see this and stop letting him inbound.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Detroit Announcer after Dupree's 4th foul.

"well he's expendable.... but better to be expendable in the NBA than a superstar in the NBDL i guess."

LOL. i guess.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Somebody help me understand how Rick Brunson can run the offense with his a$$ always facing the basket. I swear, the moment he crosses half court he starts backin' in like he's hoping someone'll give him a poke! :kissmy:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Is Skiles blind or something?? Hasn't he been noticing the past 3 games that E-Rob just can't inbound the ball?? For some reason E-Rob has become our main inbounder over the past week or so and this guy needs AT LEAST needs 4 secs to get the ball off. He stinks. I can't believe how our coach hasn't been able to see this and stop letting him inbound.


for a minute there i didn't rcognize this as a true game thread.

thanks for the reassurance. It was very twilight zonish for a while


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Somebody help me understand how Rick Brunson can run the offense with his a$$ always facing the basket. I swear, the moment he crosses half court he starts backin' in like he's hoping someone'll give him a poke! :kissmy:


today there have been a chockfull of classic lines. This one is right up there.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

hmmm...2nd half of the Bulls game, or _Law and Order_...tough call.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

is Okur hurt?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> is Okur hurt?


must be in Larrys doghouse


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> is Okur hurt?


He's hurt with back problems. It's been bothering him for a couple weeks now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal is having a nice game, and Eddy is outperforming Sheed on the inside (though he only has 3 boards).

Kirk has 3 fouls. Is he getting beat by Billups, and/or is he getting rookie calls again?

Turnovers
Detroit: 8
Chicago: 13

Steals
Detroit: 8
Chicago: 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT:

Suns 56-38 over the knicks. At HT. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004022521


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

wasn't Brown complaining about Memo this week as far as pouting and flopping around out there? Very coincidental for the back to go out now


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry with 5 fouls. Crap.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

We've got em right where we want em! They'll be lulled by a real sense of confidence and we'll "trim" the lead to six before they go on a 12-2 run and completely kick our ***!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yahoo gametracker is still stuck in the first half.

ESPN.com doesn't even have anything up for the game.

CBSsportsline doesn't know the difference between Hinrich and Crawford.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are loosing once again, and miracl. I am not upsest !:yes:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Skiles is a Moron!!!!!

(sorry, but its way too wierd without more Skiles is a moron posts.)


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Kirk going for his 20pt /9.5 assists avarage lately with 14/7 so far

......Eddy still can't shake the REAL SF label with 4 rebounds only:|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

my goodness we are down by 20.

Blount misses. bleh. Fizer sucks. this team is just outmatched by a better team.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Yahoo gametracker is still stuck in the first half.
> 
> ESPN.com doesn't even have anything up for the game.
> ...



jamal is scoreless in the second half. 0-8. we're getting killed. kh with 14. the dog isn't wearing his headband and i keep wondering what that means.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Who would win in a brawl between Corliss Williamson and Marcus Fizer?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll do pbp. I was watching with my roommate but now i'm by the pc. with 5:47 left, 93-75 Pistons. 17 To's by the Bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

spongy, what do the stats look like, individual and team? Turnovers, points off turnovers, rebounds? Gametracker is all messed up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Who would win in a brawl between Corliss Williamson and Marcus Fizer?


Corliss would. Fizer just looks tough with his tattoos

Skiles is probably gonna give up now since we have a game tommorow

Hamilton trey in the left wing.

Dupree brings it up loses ball but foul on Rip.

JYD drives OOB bulls ball.

James for 3, airball.

The crowd yells LOUD we want Darko. Now Darko comes in and everyone is going crazy.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

CBSsportsline is the absolute worst gametracker service on the web.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Screw Fizer.


----------



## From10to12 (Feb 11, 2004)

*CBS Sportsline*



> CBSsportsline is the absolute worst gametracker service on the web.


If I were to believe sportsline, I would have to buy into a rule change where two separate players shoot either end of a 2-shot foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

97-75.

Dupree long 2 misses. Tyson boards

JYD over Darko and he drains it.

Rip drives and is fouled by Fizer. Rip holding his forehead.

To's : 13 for the Bulls (mostly off steals) , 8 for the Pistons.

Bulls leading points off To's with 12, Pistons with 5

Fastbreak points: Det 7, Chi 2

Rip makes both Ft's

Brunson hits a jumper. First bench points for the bulls in the 2nd half.

Big Ben misses. Fizer rebounds. JYD nice spin move off the glass. it's good.

Milic gets fouled by JYD. Darko cans both FT's

Dupree spins in and nice layup 101-83

Brunson fouls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: CBS Sportsline*



> Originally posted by <b>From10to12</b>!
> 
> 
> If I were to believe sportsline, I would have to buy into a rule change where two separate players shoot either end of a 2-shot foul.


I saw that too. Jamal Hinrich is quite the player, eh?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I was pretty much done watching when Big Ben crossed AD over...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls shooting .408. Det 515
Bulls down 20 rebounds about even 
JYD and AD with 13Pts apiece

Kirk with 14-7 Jamal with 8-4


----------



## From10to12 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: CBS Sportsline*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw that too. Jamal Hinrich is quite the player, eh?


I was trying to think of something clever to say about what a Crawford-Hinrich hybrid would look like, but the truth is those two complement each other best when they pass the ball to each other.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

James cans both FT's

Brunson takes it up. Dupree dives in the lane. Brunson saves it. Dupree takes the ugliest shot in the world and misses of course.

Billups 3 try, MISS

Dupree to Brunson for three misses.

Fizer ties up Milic. He will shoot 2. cans both.

Big Ben goes back to the bench. he looks dissapointed he didn't get 10+ boards.

Dupree gets blocked bad by Milic and Ham.

Milic posts up on Tyson. misses.

Brunson drives to the basket. misses. ugly layup. He gets fouled and and he makes both(?)

104-84

Milic shoots a left handed layup and misses off a screen and roll
Fizer fouls. 

Milic gets fouled AGAIN nasty style by Dupree. Darko is going to get his career high against the Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fizer posts up on Ham. foul on Mike James. 

There goes that chance for the ribs for me.

Detroit 107-86

Fizer gets both ft's 0-3 from the field.

Darko airballs.

Erob pass to Fizer who insists on shooting no matter what. and is fouled by Darko. This is ugly.

107-88

Game over. at least we got to see Darko. they wanted him to shoot but he hesitated and missed. 

WE SUCK


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

MilICic :grinning: lol.

Did anybody else notice we ACTUALLY PLAYED BETTER with Darko in the line-up. Thanks, Chicago maybe coach Brown will come around eh.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

how many games out of the playoffs now? When do we not mention that?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Geez. I was hoping the Bulls would have at least showed up tonight. No heart again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> MilICic :grinning: lol.
> 
> Did anybody else notice we ACTUALLY PLAYED BETTER with Darko in the line-up. Thanks, Chicago maybe coach Brown will come around eh.


Yeah but it was against a JV squad. Dupree Brunson? come on...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but it was against a JV squad. Dupree Brunson? come on...


Dupree and Brunson are your best players! :devil: lol. Darko is our JV, actually he is like our pre-school team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Dupree and Brunson are your best players! :devil: lol. Darko is our JV, actually he is like our pre-school team.


don't be startin' that up in herrree. :dead:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Skiles substitution patterns suck...

We lost the lead at the end of the 1st half with the BumBulls out there, and never got any momentum (anything) back....

I can't stand seeing lineups that don't have at least Kirk or JC in the game...

We don't have the personnel to play 10 guys, we aren't Memphis...

There are 7-8 guys on this team that should see the floor...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

thank God. ^ It just wasn't the same w/out the Skiles bashing:laugh:


----------

